# Xorg Problem: i915 module [SOLVED 2006]

## jeanck

Original Topic's First Post: THE PROBLEM

Hello,

Today it's gonna make about 5 months I got an really anoying problem that I just can't solve.

Probably that statement must be on the top most on this forum, but I'm really giving up.

I got a Dell Latitude 100L Laptop with an Intel 910 Graphic Driver (i915) that is just driving me crazy.

I'm trying to load the i915 module on xorg, but it just fail!

I did all kernel stuff exactly as all faqs and howto order. But it just fails!

I really tracked everything available on the net, not just google it, but allllll google about it, yahoo, 

wikipedia, google-wiki, intel foruns, gentoo-foruns, xorg-foruns, Hell and Heaven Foruns...

I just don't know what to do... really don't know... I'd tryed almost everything...

and, of course, there must be something missing, or something I did wrong

but I repeated all those procedures lot's of time, and none solved the problem

So, I'm really sorry to bother anyone who read this, but soon this issue is gonna make birthday, and I just can figure out what it the solution.

Here is my Xorg.conf = http://jeanck.awardspace.com/Xorg.0.log

if anyone in interest on see what the error.

Thanks for any help!! Really!

Edited Topic's First Post: THE SOLUTION

I'll jump the "bla bla bla", let's go for the solution:

1º) if you have an old xorg-x11 installed make this backups:

```
mkdir /home/"your user"/modules 

cp /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/* /home/"your user"/modules/
```

     but if you don't have an old xorg-x11 installed boot up an gentoo livecd and make this backups:

```
mkdir /mnt/hdgentoo

mount /dev/"your gentoo hd" /mnt/hdgentoo

mkdir /mnt/hdgentoo/home/"your user"/modules

cp /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/* /mnt/hdgentoo/home/"your user"/modules/

umount /mnt/hdgentoo
```

2º) unmerge your old xorg-x11:

```
emerge --unmerge xorg-x11
```

3º) emerge the new xorg-x11-7.1 (just remember that today, 06/06/06 the 7.1 is the new, surely it'll change, and to see what's the newer on just check at http://www.gentoo-portage.com/):

```
emerge -av =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1
```

     It'll be probably masked, so unmask it. If you don't know how do it, learn here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Dealing_with_masked_packages

4º) emerge the new i810 drivers (and yes, despite you have an i910 or i915 you WILL use the i810):

```
emerge -av =x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810
```

     It'll be probably masked, so unmask it. If you don't know how do it, learn here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Dealing_with_masked_packages

5º) configure o xorg:

```
xorgcfg -textmode
```

     It's very easy, just select and enter, couldn't be easier.

6º) edit your brand new xorg.conf:

```
nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

     Once on it, find the"ModulePath" item and modify it's parameter for "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

     Ctrl + X to exit and Y for save the modify.

7º) create and input directory on the modules directory:

```
mkdir /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input
```

8º) coping the input modules to it final destination:

```
cp /home/"your user"/modules/input/* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/
```

9º) just start your Windows Manager:

```
startx
```

10º) test the redering:

```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

     The answer must be: "Direct Redering: Yes" or something like that. By the way, some nonsense error mensage can appear, just ignore that, except if you know they meaning, than fix it and tell me how you did it  :Very Happy: 

11º) test the fps:

```
glxgears
```

     Than the magic gears appears, and you must have FPS between 1000 and 2000 fps. If so, it worked \o/. If not, welcome to the worst linux task I ever fought.

12º) As I hope it had worked:

```
BE HAPPY!! :D
```

     And go play Quake III or something to celebrate the conquer of the 3D graphics.

My best wishes and good Luck,

Jeanck

P.S.: problens? mail me  :Very Happy: 

Edited Topic's First Post Update: NO MORE PROBLEMS (19/07/06)

The xorg-x11-7.1 (the modular one) has been set as STABLE!

So, you don't have anymore to download the xorg-x11-6.8.2 to make your graphic card (i810, i910, i915) works.

You just have to emerge xorg-x11 as anyother package.

Using this oportunity, let's update something else...

To you don't have to download lots of unuseful drivers, modify you make.conf inserting this:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

And, after that, perform:

```
emerge -av xorg-x11
```

Or use the "USE" flag like this:

```
USE="i810 input keyboard" emerge -av xorg-x11
```

That make things simple.

(By the way, I'm sorry for those that followed this Howto before this update, because the downloaded lots of unnecessary drivers, but, about the time I wrote this, I didn´t know neither the make.conf nor the USE tag trick)

After that perform the xorgcfg -textmode like I said on this first post of this topic, and you should be running your box with graphic acceleration and 3d rendering.

Thanks to the ones that work very hard on xorg-x11! They're the best  :Very Happy: Last edited by jeanck on Sat May 05, 2007 9:38 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## spjoe

hi

one thing stand out that you use the modules dri and glx, in the most cases that isn't good, and if i locate i915 i only see the dri modul, so i would remove the glx modul

I hope this helps

mfg spjoe

----------

## jeanck

thanks for helping!

I remove the glx module but the problem remain.

I even got out the "glx" from my xorg.conf. but nothing changed.

I'm still in a dizzy maze.  :Rolling Eyes: 

but really thank you for helping!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## borchi

some time ago i spent a week trying to get Xorg working on Asrock P4 DUAL-915GL motherboard (it's got a very similar if not the same chipset)... believe me i tried everything! nothing helped.

then i flashed BIOS with the latest version availabe and Xorg just worked! the bios changelog didn't mention anything that would be remotely associated with fixing a problem i was experiencing, hence i didn't try flashing my mobo before going through all this.

----------

## jeanck

uhnnn

That's interesting... I'll look for Dell's bios update right now... let's see what happens...

Thank you very much for helping!

----------

## jeanck

Yesterday I tried the Kororaa Live CD

It's a Gentoo Based XGL enviroment for those who don't know it, like me  :Very Happy: 

(and it's just beautiful, indeed, "who needs Ruindows Altalavista?")

annnnnd, I don't know how, and even why my graphic card just worked there... perfectly!!!!!!

I'll track the Kororaa Distro to see what there's on it that made the driver just work...

yeah... despite the modular xorg and the xgl... the driver works anyway... I hope to discover how?

----------

## jeanck

I did it!

Yeah! you read right! I DID IT!

TODAY! 06/06/06! 666!!! I JUST DID IT!

 :Twisted Evil: 

I'll edit the topic's first post with the solution!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## bytenirvana

Hello,

on my Sony Vaio Tr5mp I ran into the same proplems. Xorg is missing the i915 driver.

I*m also working on this since frebruar 2006  :Sad: 

I*m gentoo (and linux generalliy) newbie so its for me like swimming upside down in a dark swamp without light.

1= I booted from the live cd into the live cd and tried the commands. however I had to prepend sudo before every command. I also have no normal user added to the installation yet, only root. so I copied the modules to a other directory than specified here. As far as I can understand its no big deal because I have to cp the files at step 8 to the final directory anyway.

2= I unmerged it successfully (yeah   :Rolling Eyes:  )

3= After unmasking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 and trying to emerge it I get a message that some other packages are required. I unmasked them, too. But they need more dependecies. After playing  half a hour with the lovely echo command I emerged flagedit to get rid of the stupid task to unmask everything. However flagedit won*t unmask all dependecies with flagedit =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 -- +~x86

So I guess maybe it was a big deal to take a directory with no existing user. I then created this user in an afterplay and tried to emerge again but the user is not in the portage tree! I don*t which man I have to read to add the user, also a google search (http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=add+user+%22portage+group%22+gentoo&btnG=Suche&meta=) didn't help me either.

Hopefully someone can help me.

----------

## jeanck

ORIGINAL BYTENIRVANA's REPLY:

Hello Bytenirvana,

Well, I got two ways I know to solve your problem:

THE FIRST) You can use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" before the emerge command, like:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av =x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1
```

The good part of this solution is that you don't need to unmask a tousand of packages in a worst handjob.

Butttt, the bad about this is that you should not, ever again, do the "emerge --deep world".

Why? Because the "emerge --deep world" could cause you system to have downgrade packages. And that is not nice once you will probably will have you xorg-x11-7.1 downgrades to the 6.8.2 (today of course), that is the xorg-x11 no masked.

But, if you won't ever use the "emerge --deep world" that's the best solution for you.

THE SECOND) If you surely want to use the "emerge --deep world" in future, you must unmask all those tousands of bloody evil dark packages handly.  :Sad:  Yes, that sucks, but I'm a damn crazy folk, I spent quite sommmmmme time doing it. But you probably won't want to do it, because you're not dumb as I am.

So, to your specific issue:

```
nano -w /etc/group
```

Look fot the line:

```
portage::250:
```

And place your username there:

```
portage::250:portage,"your user name"
```

Ctrl+X, Y, then you should be able to use portage with your user.

Buttt, recentely your complain about having to unmask hundreds of packages handly was an issue from my friend that was doing exactly the same. He said me last night that he would post here the package.keywords file to everyone could be able to download it, place it on /etc/portage/ and do the emerge easily. I confess I didn't think that it should be a problem, but surely I was wrong. So antecipating my friend's post, here is the file for you download:

http://jeanck.awardspace.com/gentoo/package.keywords

(DELETED FROM SERVER - see the EDITED BYTENIRVANA's REPLY below for the reason)

is the package.keywords, so once you download it:

```
cp "file location"/package.keywords /etc/portage/
```

That should do the trick and you'll be able to continue your install.

Wish you lucky, any problems mail me, or post here  :Very Happy: 

Jeanck

P.S.: BIO_FREAK you were right!!  :Very Happy:  The credits of this solutions are yours!

EDITED BYTENIRVANA's REPLY:

Hello again,

Well, uhnn, how can I say it. hehheh. DO NOT take mine "package.keywords" that I mencioned on this reply!!!

Why? Simple, errrr, after I sucessufully emerged xorg-x11-7.1, I kept on configuring and trying other thing on my computer... installing quake 1, 2 and 3, wormux, wine, you now, and other funny things that are completely useless but all masked....

Soooo you must be asking yourself: "Why the hell is that info important here?"

Well, uhnnn, that's important because, I just remembered that I had overwritten my package.keywords that have all those "important" xorg-x11-7.1 dependencies with others "not so important" games stuff...

As I said, that package.keywords I update on my server is useless.

I very sorry for my mistake, but I just saw it now, while trying to emerge ttyquake, heheh  :Very Happy: 

sorry  :Very Happy: 

Well, that's not an endless problem. As before, I said that my Friend Bio_Freak had the package.keyword as it's supposed to be (with all those bloody evil dark damn magic profane from hell xorg-x11 packages) heheh.

I'll ask him to post it here, so you'll be able to download and continue...

Very sorry again... Good luck... wait for the file that soon will be uploaded by Bio_Freak I hope.

Any problems, mail me, or post here.

Jeanck.

REEDITED:

My friend Bio_Freak created a TOPIC about this unmask task issue, there you'll find the file. Look the last topic for the link.

Jean.Last edited by jeanck on Mon Jun 12, 2006 1:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bio_Freak

 *Quote:*   

>  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3375406.html#3375406
> 
> see this link to unmask files.

 

----------

## frank_einstien

How do I install the above drievrs without emeerging the aboove packages? Where else can I download them?

Thanks

----------

## jeanck

To download only the drivers, perform:

```
emerge -av x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

emerge -av x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

emerge -av x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard
```

Look here for the complete list of x11-drivers available on portage:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-drivers

But, if you are worried about download as less as enough, use the "USE" tag before the xorg-x11 emerge:

```
USE="i810 input keyboard" emerge -av xorg-x11
```

Or, modify your make.conf inserting this:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

And after that make.conf mod, perform:

```
emerge -av xorg-x11
```

By the way, let me update this Topic

TOPIC UPTADE ON 19/07/06

The xorg-x11-7.1 (the modular one) has been set as STABLE!

So, you don't have anymore to download the xorg-x11-6.8.2 to make your graphic card (i810, i910, i915) works.

Just modify you make.conf like I write above, or use the "USE" flag as I write above too, and emerge your xorg-x11 as usually.

After that perform the xorgcfg -textmode like I said on the first post of this topic, and you be running your box with graphic acceleration and 3d rendering.

Thanks to the ones that work very hard on xorg-x11! They're the best  :Very Happy: 

--

It was this what you were looking for?

----------

